# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Campesinos brasileños fabrican su propia agua ante la sequía

## NoRegistrado

*Agricultores de Italva protegen el bosque, mejoran su producción y le dan una lección de conservación al mundo*

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...71_179630.html

Interesante. Unos agricultores que se dan cuenta de que es mejor conservar el medio ambiente antes que devastarlo y resulta que les sale bien y tienen más agua.
Qué raro, ¿no?...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Link roto, este es el correcto: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...71_179630.html

Estos son los verdaderos doctores en ciencias de la naturaleza.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sí, una lección proverbial... Me gustaría saber los m3 de agua que consigue así. O a lo mejor es que en Brasil los árboles no necesitan agua, porque vamos, con la manguerita que se le ve regando, no abastece ni un jardín.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desde luego, ya sabemos que para vosotros, las tuberías mínimas para cubrir vuestras necesidades tienen que tener éste tamaño:



 Ellos se han adaptado al medio, vosotros no.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------

